# Help! Toro 521 -38052 / 2 stage Auger Issues



## big style (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
On Long Island and we're expecting a big storm. My toro's auger slowly failed during last storm. I tried adjusting the auger to tighten the belt only to find that it doesn't slide/adjust like other models. Is there a way to make the belt tighter? The linkage does't look adjustable either, well at least from the top/handle. I can use anyones help pre storm, or it's off to the shop where they will say we're backed up and you'll have to leave it with us....


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My 3521 had an adjustment on the idler pulley. Are you sure yours isn't slotted?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If its the model I am thinking of (made the 521 many years) there is no slot for the idler.

At the bottom of the rod that the auger lever controls, before it goes into the tractor body, there is a connection. 

There is a nut on top of the bracket. loosen the nut (it just locks the adjustment), and either take the rod off at the handle or at the bottom. What you want to do thread the rod into the bracket at the bottom making the connection between the lever and the bracket shorter. That pulls the idler closer to the belt and tighter when the lever is engaged.

I found it easiest to loosen the jam nut then take the nut and bolt off the rod at the lever on the handle bar and thread the rod down into the bracket. I adjusted it until a little at a time.

I think there is a spring to measure underneath that should be no more than 3 1/4 inches from hook to hook. but that might be for the drive. take a look under the bottom plate when you do it. you dont want to overstretch the spring.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It would be a good idea to pick up a new belt as well. Those toros are real simple to change and you already need it since it was going down hill already. The adjustment will help for now.


----------



## big style (Jan 21, 2014)

TD and Shrymp, thanks for the help. The rod allows for more tensioning but the bracket is about an 1/8 of an inch away from the rod. Is the belt stretched? Also do I need to go to a Toro dealer to get the belt, which might cure all my ills. Thanks again


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum big style. Here is a link to the two stage Toro repair manual. Section 2 page 3 shows the auger belt adjustment procedure. It looks like your auger belt is Toro part number 37-9080, which crosses over to a common 3L295 (3/8" x 29.5") belt. The traction belt is Toro part number 37-9090 crosses over to a 3L290 (3/8" x 29") belt. I hope this helps.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i would do at least the auger belt


----------

